# VAG COM Tricks ...



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

Hi guys, 

I just got my VAG COM cable this week so I've been playing with it. Already disabled the seatbelt chime, changed the steering boost and enabled window/sunroof open/close using keyfob. 

I wonder if there's any other useful VAG COM tips / tricks I should try? 

Is there any way to keep DRL (fog lights) on even with low beam in Auto mode? In Auto mode as soon as low beam turns on the fogs (DRLs) turn off. 

I also read about the Rain-sensor-Auto-close feature for windows ... has anyone tried it? Does it drain a lot of battery? 

Any other tips is welcome! Thanks in advance


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

number17 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my VAG COM cable this week so I've been playing with it. Already disabled the seatbelt chime, changed the steering boost and enabled window/sunroof open/close using keyfob.
> 
> ...


 how well does the auto sunroof close feature work? 

Do you have the code?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

number17 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my VAG COM cable this week so I've been playing with it. Already disabled the seatbelt chime, changed the steering boost and enabled window/sunroof open/close using keyfob.
> 
> ...


 I think that's pretty much all you can do. I played around with fogs as DRLs and that didn't work for me either. And I tried the Rain sensor feature but I couldn't get in to enable it. Not sure if that works on the A3.


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

This is where I read about the rain-sensor Auto-close 

http://www.my-gti.com/204/volkswagen-golf-auto-rain-closing-windows-and-sunroof 

I haven't tried it on the A3 yet but I will. I'm not 100% sure it will work, but I'll give it a try. I'm also somewhat concerned about battery drain especially if I park the car outside for a long time.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

You'll eventually learn other tricks, like these: 

Check which cylinder is getting misfires when your coilpacks fail. 

Find out that your getting a fuel pressure code that means your cam follower has failed and destroyed your camshaft and fuel pump. 

Get the low boost code so you know your turbo recirc valve failed. 

And many more!


----------



## cubantexan (Jun 8, 2010)

number17 said:


> This is where I read about the rain-sensor Auto-close
> 
> http://www.my-gti.com/204/volkswagen-golf-auto-rain-closing-windows-and-sunroof
> 
> I haven't tried it on the A3 yet but I will. I'm not 100% sure it will work, but I'll give it a try. I'm also somewhat concerned about battery drain especially if I park the car outside for a long time.


 It does not work so no worries about the battery drain.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

To the OP---what model year do you have?? The steering boost change only works on 06's.


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

Mine is a 06.


----------



## dbert4 (Oct 11, 2009)

number17 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my VAG COM cable this week so I've been playing with it. Already disabled the seatbelt chime, changed the steering boost and enabled window/sunroof open/close using keyfob.
> 
> ...


 I installed the auto-dimming rear view mirror and rain sensor back in the spring. Shortly after I enabled the auto close, it works. Since then my battery started draining, I didn't notice it at first but with the cold weather it became a problem. It only happened after not driving the car for 2 days and once the weather got cold. 

I replaced the battery, the problem is still there. I'm going to recode to turn off the auto close, it makes sense the it would be the problem.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

i thought you can't do auto close on these sunroofs bcuz it doesn't have the object sensor like the sunroofs on their higher model cars. Thus, if you got a dog hanging out with the sunroof open, an then rain comes, off goes the dog's head.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I tried Rain Closing on a 2010 A3 and I couldn't get it working. I modified the bits in the Cent Conv module, as well as modifying the rain sensor. But alas... no go! :thumbdown:


----------



## dbert4 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I don't have a dog. Actually it should be anymore of a problem than rolling the window up on a head is.....the window stops.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

bmw511 said:


> I tried Rain Closing on a 2010 A3 and I couldn't get it working. I modified the bits in the Cent Conv module, as well as modifying the rain sensor. But alas... no go! :thumbdown:


 I tried on my 2006 and couldn't get it to work either.


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Someone rumored you could get the needles to sweep the entire dial on start-up.. 

Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

98vr6t said:


> Someone rumored you could get the needles to sweep the entire dial on start-up..
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this?


 Doesn't work for me, i heard it depends on what revision cluster you have.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Doesn't work for me, i heard it depends on what revision cluster you have.


 What's the coding change you have to make to try it?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

dbert4 said:


> Well, I don't have a dog. Actually it should be anymore of a problem than rolling the window up on a head is.....the window stops.


 But that's not how the sunroof works. That is why they don't have the dial anymore. With the dial, you set it to the position you want, and the sunroof goes to that position. But wit this type that doesn't have the crush sensor, you have to hold down the switch to close.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

98vr6t said:


> Someone rumored you could get the needles to sweep the entire dial on start-up..
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this?


 you can do it with an output test in the instrument cluster module, but i dont know if you can set it to do it upon start up every time... but ive seen other audis that do that, and it looks cool.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TBomb said:


> What's the coding change you have to make to try it?


 I'll post it tomorrow. I have the link on my work computer.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

98vr6t said:


> Someone rumored you could get the needles to sweep the entire dial on start-up..
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this?


 No can do without S3 cluster swap, and mileage correction/Carfax issues. 

NOT worth it.


----------



## dfrost (Aug 28, 2007)

number17 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my VAG COM cable this week so I've been playing with it. Already disabled the seatbelt chime, changed the steering boost and enabled window/sunroof open/close using keyfob.
> 
> ...


 What I've done with VAG-COM on my 2006: 

Steering bost reduction (5 to 1) - VERY cool change that is only possible on 2006 A3's 
Enable heated mirrors (needed a different driver's side mirror for that to work; passenger side was fine as-is) 
Disable auto door locks 
Windows & sunroof close/open from key fob- don't think sunroof open is an available option 
Enable headlights, then fog lights as DRL's 
Radio: Enable SVC, turn off "Bose", "Tone characteristics for A3 5-door", disable front speaker monitoring - no changes in sound that I notice. 
Baseline boost and torque measurements 
Changed seat belt warning light timer 
Adjust gas mileage calculation (100 to 98) - calibrated against a series of mpg calculations 
Reset DSG Basic Settings - not required after the Mechatronics replacement 
Change service interval to 6100 miles 
Change instrumentation from 253 to 254 (last digit for speed impulse multiplier) to improve speedometer accuracy 
- maybe a slight bit closer to "true" speed. I would have gone one more step (to 255), but that wasn't allowed. 

The rain sensor closure has been stated as unavailable on Audi A3's several times on the VAG-COM forum.


----------



## dbert4 (Oct 11, 2009)

LWNY said:


> But that's not how the sunroof works. That is why they don't have the dial anymore. With the dial, you set it to the position you want, and the sunroof goes to that position. But wit this type that doesn't have the crush sensor, you have to hold down the switch to close.


 Well not really, a 2009 VW still has the dial. Any case, made the auto rain sensor close "inactive" and my battery drain problem went away. Makes sense, the electronics are actually going to sleep now and not listening for rain to close the windows and sun roof.


----------



## Acheron (Sep 8, 2010)

dfrost said:


> What I've done with VAG-COM on my 2006:
> 
> Steering bost reduction (5 to 1) - VERY cool change that is only possible on 2006 A3's
> Enable heated mirrors (needed a different driver's side mirror for that to work; passenger side was fine as-is)
> ...


 Interesting list you got there. Is there anywhere I can find some info on doing this on my car (a central VAG-Com coding repository maybe)?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

dbert4 said:


> Well not really, a 2009 VW still has the dial. Any case, made the auto rain sensor close "inactive" and my battery drain problem went away. Makes sense, the electronics are actually going to sleep now and not listening for rain to close the windows and sun roof.


 I tested my with the rocker switch and it did not have pressure sensor, and somebody else's golf with the dial and it stops when my hand is there.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Acheron said:


> Interesting list you got there. Is there anywhere I can find some info on doing this on my car (a central VAG-Com coding repository maybe)?


 www.ross-tech.com :snowcool:


----------



## dfrost (Aug 28, 2007)

Acheron said:


> Interesting list you got there. Is there anywhere I can find some info on doing this on my car (a central VAG-Com coding repository maybe)?


 I got info either from the VAG-COM forum on Fourtitude: 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/forumdisplay.php?510-VAG-COM-Diagnostic-Forum 

or from OOOO-A3's blog (which should be required reading for all technically-inclined A3 owners): 

http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/ 

Some other good VAG-COM bookmarks I've found: 

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/vcds-formerly-vag-com-forum/27487-vcds-faqs.html 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4743553-VCDS-MKVI-MK6-Platform-Handy-Coding-tweaks


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Pretty positive that you cannot remote open the sunroof. Thats only on A4's 

I have the remote windows and seat belt chime done on my car. Haven't heard of anything else worth doing


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

dfrost said:


> Enable headlights, then fog lights as DRL's


 Do you have the codes for this? I have been trying to make it work on my '06, but haven't been able to figure it out.


----------



## CTB1 (Aug 8, 2001)

dfrost said:


> What I've done with VAG-COM on my 2006:
> 
> Steering bost reduction (5 to 1) - VERY cool change that is only possible on 2006 A3's
> .


Ah, so this is definitely not possible on a 2011? The A3's sister, the GTI, followed the same path, it seems.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Audi and VW changed the steering controller in 2007 models and disabled (or cleverly hid) the ability to change the boost.

The number that you use on the 2006s isn't actually a boost value. It's an index into a table of boost values vs. speed. I believe the factory value is '5' and lower numbers do seem to give more steering feel.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Anybody with a 2010 or 11 know how enable windows up/down with key fob?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4743553-VCDS-MKVI-MK6-Platform-Handy-Coding-tweaks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

mike3141 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4743553-VCDS-MKVI-MK6-Platform-Handy-Coding-tweaks


I'm going to replace more of that post with Wiki links soon. In the meanwhile we have some pages linked at the top here:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A3/S3_&_A3_Cabriolet_(8P)

2009 and older A3/S3 & A3 Cabriolet (8P) would use the 1K Golf page: 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf/Jetta/Bora_(1K/5M)_Tweaks

M.Y. 2010 and newer (8P/FM) (are still in under construction) 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A3/S3_&_A3_Cabriolet_(8P/FM)_Tweaks


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

No one mentioned activating fog lights and high beams simultaneously. It's been an AWESOME mod on dark mountain back roads several times. :thumbup:


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

srbeards said:


> Do you have the codes for this? I have been trying to make it work on my '06, but haven't been able to figure it out.


I had to change the car from US to Euro before I could get this to work.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rob Cote said:


> No one mentioned activating fog lights and high beams simultaneously. It's been an AWESOME mod on dark mountain back roads several times. :thumbup:


I did this. -It rocks.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

LWNY said:


> i thought you can't do auto close on these sunroofs bcuz it doesn't have the object sensor like the sunroofs on their higher model cars. Thus, if you got a dog hanging out with the sunroof open, an then rain comes, off goes the dog's head.


Auto-close works on my 06. Couldn't tell you the code though, my buddy did it for me.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Auto-close works on my 06. Couldn't tell you the code though, my buddy did it for me.


I call bs. I want this in the worst way. In New England, you never can tell if it's going to rain. On the real hot days, I prefer to leave my windows open so the interior doesn't melt, but when it starts to rain, I may or may not notice for some time. I followed the procedure for the mk5 platform to enable sunroof/windows auto-close, and nothing happened when I poured water over the rain sensor. 

Also, can we confirm that no one actually has remote open sunroof functioning in an A3?

P.S. - I can't recall if it took Vag-comming or not, but if you shut off your Concert (II?) head unit and simultaneously press menu + ON, the display will show speed in km/h  Although, I wish it would display in mph.

Lastly, how is the speedometer adjustment accomplished? My tires are slightly under stock height and I would like my speed to display correctly.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I tried the auto close on my 06 and it wouldn't accept the code change. I too used the MK5 coding. I call BS too.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I call bs. I want this in the worst way. In New England, you never can tell if it's going to rain. On the real hot days, I prefer to leave my windows open so the interior doesn't melt, but when it starts to rain, I may or may not notice for some time. I followed the procedure for the mk5 platform to enable sunroof/windows auto-close, and nothing happened when I poured water over the rain sensor.
> 
> Also, can we confirm that no one actually has remote open sunroof functioning in an A3?
> 
> ...


It works, I can video it later. Opening the sunroof doesn't work, but closing does


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

cldub said:


> It works, I can video it later. Opening the sunroof doesn't work, but closing does


We're talking about the same thing right? 

The feature we're talking about is the car keeps the rain sensor active while parked and if it sees rain, it closes the windows/roof if they are open. NOT the key fob button-hold feature.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

fs454 said:


> We're talking about the same thing right?
> 
> The feature we're talking about is the car keeps the rain sensor active while parked and if it sees rain, it closes the windows/roof if they are open. NOT the key fob button-hold feature.


Oh, well then I guess we aren't talking about the same thing lol :banghead:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> No one mentioned activating fog lights and high beams simultaneously. It's been an AWESOME mod on dark mountain back roads several times. :thumbup:


The fogs are almost useless with bi-xenons. They light a slight bit on the outer edges close to the car, but that is it. And even then, the adaptive lighting, those extreme sides are taken care of by the adaptive main lights during turns.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LWNY said:


> The fogs are almost useless with bi-xenons. They light a slight bit on the outer edges close to the car, but that is it. And even then, the adaptive lighting, those extreme sides are taken care of by the adaptive main lights during turns.


Isn't that only for the 3.2? Because my bixenons are not adaptive...


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

NYCameron said:


> Isn't that only for the 3.2? Because my bixenons are not adaptive...


I have adaptive bi-xenons and I have a 2.0t


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

LWNY said:


> The fogs are almost useless with bi-xenons. They light a slight bit on the outer edges close to the car, but that is it. And even then, the adaptive lighting, those extreme sides are taken care of by the adaptive main lights during turns.


I never thought of this, even though I have adaptive bi-xenons and fogs. I suppose its true to a point, nevertheless. 

I use the fogs with DRL on, which is to say I want other people to see me, and not hit me, rather than using the fogs to help me see.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Bezor said:


> I have adaptive bi-xenons and I have a 2.0t


orly?

If I do have adaptive...they are barely moving


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

fs454 said:


> We're talking about the same thing right?
> 
> The feature we're talking about is the car keeps the rain sensor active while parked and if it sees rain, it closes the windows/roof if they are open. NOT the key fob button-hold feature.


Neither works for the A3, that's my understanding. My sunroof closes with the key fob, but will not open.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Neither works for the A3, that's my understanding. My sunroof closes with the key fob, but will not open.


Same. Opening with a fob is a luxury I don't have. I was confused by what everyone else was talking about, I didn't know Audi had something like that :banghead:


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a 2009 and I have completed the following. 

Enable heated mirrors - after changing the glass on each side
Disabled auto door locks
Windows & sunroof close/open from key fob
Disabled the DRL's from going off when the blinker is on that side. 
Added factory navigation, needed VAG to program the car
Turned off seat belt chime
Change the dash lights to always on from the auto sensor
Activated the rear fogs after replacing installing the euro headlight switch.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Opening with a fob is a luxury I don't have.


But you _can_


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> But you _can_


Explain yourself! I've never seen sunroofs being opened from the fob


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ohhhhh my bad. I thought you meant that remote opening for the windows wasn't working for you. As far as the sunroof goes, I think we're at the mercy of the EEs at Audi, who've said it isn't so.


----------



## a3atx (Mar 20, 2010)

*remote windows not working*

I can't get the remote key fob windows up/down to work on an 09 A3. I tried the following coding from the oooo-A3 blog but it didn't work: 

•	In the Long Coding Helper, set: 
o	Byte 03 to '40' 
o	Byte 04 to '3F' 
o	Byte 05 to '3F' 

The windows wouldn't go up or down from the remote after this, and there also wasn't a Window option appearing in the display menu. Is there a different set of codes needed to make this work? I got this to work on an A4 & a TT, so not sure what I'm doing wrong on the A3. 

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Try this page: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf/Jetta/Bora_(1K/5M)_Tweaks


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

srbeards said:


> Do you have the codes for this? I have been trying to make it work on my '06, but haven't been able to figure it out.


 I didn't realise at first this thread started a while ago so I multi-quoted a bunch of stuff and then realised a lot had been answered. 

I see some common questions though and though I can't be 100% certain, AFAIK... 

1. The roof will close but not open [from remote] on 06-08 cars but facelift cars _can_ be coded as such (I don't remember the coding obviously but read about a few ppl getting it to work on Fourtitude in the past). 

2. Rain-sensor-close-my-roof! I don't think that works on any Audis (maybe A8s?). I know VWs seem to take/use this coding but last I heard it doesn't work on Audis--go figure. 

3. "Fog-as-DRL" will not work if you have bi-xenons (06-08 anyway, not sure if possible on facelift cars). 

4. Steering boost can only be changed on 06 cars (possibly 07s as well?) definitely not 08+ 

5. Gauge sweep at startup works on B8/MLP cars like A4 and A5 but not on A3. It's possible it works on facelift cars but definitely not pre-facelift, except possibly S3. 

6. Most of the tricks are easy to find on your own if you have the latest VAG-COM revision and you just use the long coding helper checkboxes--no need to fool with coding though it's a good idea if you learn how it works anyway.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm fairly sure the S3 does it, but it has a completely different cluster than the A3.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

cpufixer1 said:


> I have a 2009 and I have completed the following.
> 
> Enable heated mirrors - after changing the glass on each side
> Disabled auto door locks
> ...


Can you or anyone else explain in detail how to do the following:
Disabled the DRL's from going off when the blinker is on that side. 

I really want to do this asap. I would greatly appreciate any info on it.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

Dj Toobs said:


> Can you or anyone else explain in detail how to do the following:
> Disabled the DRL's from going off when the blinker is on that side.
> 
> I really want to do this asap. I would greatly appreciate any info on it.



If you have access to VCDS (vagcom) go to: 


09 Cent. Electronics - Byte 8, Bit 7,Daytime Running Light (DRL) Deactivation while Blinking active, uncheck the box and you're done.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

audibmi said:


> If you have access to VCDS (vagcom) go to:
> 
> 
> 09 Cent. Electronics - Byte 8, Bit 7,Daytime Running Light (DRL) Deactivation while Blinking active, uncheck the box and you're done.


Thanks AUDIBMI, this is what i was looking for.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Bezor said:


> I have adaptive bi-xenons and I have a 2.0t


What year?

My 2010 only does leveling.


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

I coded my 06 with the auto open/close via the key fob and it worked great. But now for some reason it doesn't work! I went back in and checked the code and it is still as directed. WTH!


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> Explain yourself! I've never seen sunroofs being opened from the fob


My TSX did this without any modding.  



cpufixer1 said:


> I have a 2009 and I have completed the following.
> 
> Enable heated mirrors - after changing the glass on each side
> Disabled auto door locks
> ...


Good to know what our facelifts are capable of, thanks!:thumbup:



keithermadness said:


> What year?
> 
> My 2010 only does leveling.


Same here....


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

flieger45 said:


> I coded my 06 with the auto open/close via the key fob and it worked great. But now for some reason it doesn't work! I went back in and checked the code and it is still as directed. WTH!



Do your windows do the auto up/down with the driver's controls?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

flieger45 said:


> I coded my 06 with the auto open/close via the key fob and it worked great. But now for some reason it doesn't work! I went back in and checked the code and it is still as directed. WTH!


also, check the fob batteries

sometimes mine acts up when in areas with a lot of radio signals as well


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

keithermadness said:


> What year?
> 
> My 2010 only does leveling.


They do the "pre-test" up/down the left/right dance. That is at star up they go up and down, then the left headlight turns extreme left while the right headlight turns extreme right and they recenter. 

Mine is early '07 (technically an '06). with adaptive bi-Xenon headlights.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Bezor said:


> They do the "pre-test" up/down the left/right dance. That is at star up they go up and down, then the left headlight turns extreme left while the right headlight turns extreme right and they recenter.
> 
> Mine is early '07 (technically an '06). with adaptive bi-Xenon headlights.


I don't really see mine doing that

I just see the up/down dance


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

NYCameron said:


> I don't really see mine doing that
> 
> I just see the up/down dance


are you sure you have the Bi-Xenon or just the Xenon?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Vagcom*

I was able to do pretty much everything except:
Remote Window 

It seems like this command is does not work on the 2011's.

Special Thanks to:

Euro Code Tunning, for hooking it up.

http://www.ecodetuning.com/


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

neu318 said:


> are you sure you have the Bi-Xenon or just the Xenon?


How can I find out?



Dj Toobs said:


> I was able to do pretty much everything except:
> Remote Window
> 
> It seems like this command is does not work on the 2011's.
> ...


I also went to Euro Code, at first I was told that it wasnt possible on the A3, though I knew it was from seeing others with 2011s having it, not to mention being done by Euro Code. Then guy said he would try to figure it out and what do you know, now its enabled. Thank you as well Euro Code.

Wait, what else were you able to get done?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Pat_McGroin said:


> How can I find out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I know, single xenons were not offered in the US as an option. It was either halogens or bi-xenons. If you have single xenons, then you would have xenon low beams and halogen high beams. I will see if I can find a picture to illustrate the differences.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

TBomb said:


> As far as I know, single xenons were not offered in the US as an option. It was either halogens or bi-xenons. If you have single xenons, then you would have xenon low beams and halogen high beams. I will see if I can find a picture to illustrate the differences.


Id love to do a hybrid of the bi/single xenon... keep the bixenon hi/low, and add +halogen supplemental high beam. It LOOKS like the housings might be the same, and swapping the DRL bulb for an H7 with some wiring changes...... hmmm


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

TBomb said:


> As far as I know, single xenons were not offered in the US as an option. It was either halogens or bi-xenons. If you have single xenons, then you would have xenon low beams and halogen high beams. I will see if I can find a picture to illustrate the differences.


My 2006 has xenons with halogen highs.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Id love to do a hybrid of the bi/single xenon... keep the bixenon hi/low, and add +halogen supplemental high beam. It LOOKS like the housings might be the same, and swapping the DRL bulb for an H7 with some wiring changes...... hmmm


That would be pretty cool. I'll be waiting for your DIY


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Id love to do a hybrid of the bi/single xenon... keep the bixenon hi/low, and add +halogen supplemental high beam. It LOOKS like the housings might be the same, and swapping the DRL bulb for an H7 with some wiring changes...... hmmm


Yeah. Kind of like how the mkv GTIs/GLIs are

But the thing with ours is that you can't code out the xenon high beam from coming on when you just want to use FTP. So you can just mess up your ballasts, ignitors, and bulbs that way

There is a single xenon version with the FTP feature though...just can't see myself spending money on them to "downgrade"


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

I checked my window sticker and it says my premium plus model came with "Xenon plus headlights with led datime running light."

Nothing about Bi-xenon....


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> I don't really see mine doing that
> 
> I just see the up/down dance


the left-right thing should be for adaptive lighting, where the light turns with the steering. No need for non-adaptive lights to adjust left/right when it has always been pointing straight.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Pat they're definitely bi-xenon... when you hit the high beam there's a shutter that moves, we don't have a separate bulb like the older pre-facelifts... so we do have bi-xenon 



Pat_McGroin said:


> I checked my window sticker and it says my premium plus model came with "Xenon plus headlights with led datime running light."
> 
> Nothing about Bi-xenon....


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

How do I add my E-level controller to the CAN-BUS so I can adjust my ride height by rolling the volume knob? :heart::snowcool:

Allegedly someone did this to an Audi. I don't know what it was (possibly an A4?) from the interior picture. It was posted by a custom shop username (not a specific person, I think) in the air suspension tech forum a while back, maybe a year or so ago. They said in the post that the air ride was controlled via steering wheel controls. I tried to PM them but never got a response. Was the post a lie?

I have the 4 position roller switch for headlight adjustments free ('06 with bottom of the barrel halogens) anyone have any suggestions for how to use this for 3 presets and all-down perhaps?


----------

